# 2 Festplatte eingebaut und PC stürtzt ab



## SvenEmering (14. April 2004)

Ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte gekauft (80GB).Ich will sie als Erweiterung für meine alte (auch) 80GB Festplatte benutzen.Habe alles richtig angesteckt aber als ich den PC hochfahren wollte kommt eine komische Meldung und der PC stürtzt ab.Frage:Was soll ich tun? Muss ich ins Bios gehen und dort irgendetwas mit slave und Master machen (hab ich schon in anderen Beiträgen gelesen aber nicht wie man das genau macht)?
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

Slave und Master, wie du es gelesen hat wird direkt hardwareseitig an der HD gemacht/ einzustellen, mit Jumpern.

Das sind kleine Platikteile, mit Kupfer"Kern", die Kontaklte überbrücken sollen.

Such mal auf der Festplatte oder in der Beschreibung nach der richtigen "Jumperung"...


----------



## server (15. April 2004)

Könntest du mal die komische Meldung posten?
Falls es sich um einen blauen Hintergrund mit weißer kleiner Schrift am oberen Bildschrimrand handelt, empfehle ich dir, die Festplatte umzutauschen.

Ansonsten mal den Anschluss des IDE Kabels überprüfen, ob der rote Streifen auf der richtien seite der Festplatte und der richtigen Seite des Mainboards eingesteckt ist.


----------

